# Hello!



## Tigerlily (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi, 

My name is Katie and I live on the Isle of Wight. I have two Somali cats, Tigerlily and Tribble. Also to their disgust, I have 2 English Bulldogs and 2 children  oh and a husband :lol: 

I am searching for a Sphynx (sorry hope I have spelt that right  ) Does anyone know of any breeders in the South of England? I am willing to pay whatever the going rate is, I am not looking for one to show just a much loved family pet. Any help would be much appreciated.

Look forard to reading any responses rcat


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Katie, and welcome.  

I'm going to move your post to the breeding forum. Hopefully, you can meet up with someone there who can help you out. We have many members from the UK here.

Good luck in finding your Sphynx!


----------



## Tigerlily (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you Lisa


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Hi there - welcome to the forum! I am in the UK too, originally from Kent (now in Scotland!)

Did a quick search and found these breeders near you:

http://www.sphynxylady.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk 

Lolita Johnson 
London 
Tel. 0207 794 8754 
Email: [email protected]

Jeanette Hanoman
Friern Barnet, North London
Tel: 0208 211 9756
Email: [email protected]

or search for Sphynx on http://www.ukclassifieds.co.uk/ as sometimes kittens for sale are advertised there.

Going rate I would imagine is about £400 or there abouts. Unfortunately purebred cats are actually cheaper in the North - not entirely sure why... There also seems to be more choice of breeders further afield. Some breeders can arrange for kittens to be delivered (usually by the breeder themselves for a fee)

Take a look at the "What makes a good breeder" at the top of the breeding forum to see what you should look for. Any good breeder will be fine with you calling them and enquiring about kittens and should allow a visit after about 8 weeks or so.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tigerlily (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Hayley

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply, it is much appreciated  I will definately give them a call and see what litters they have planned for the near future. Fingers crossed 8)


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello and welcome from another UKer! I can't wait to see piccies of your cats (and dogs!) and new arrival...when he/she arrives! Ems x


----------



## Tigerlily (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Emma

Thanks for the welcome  

Not sure I was allowed to post pics of my dogs on a cat forum :?: 

I will get some up to date ones done of mycats and post them as soon as I get a minute


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Katie

I am also in the UK and have a brother who lives on the Isle of Wight - beautfiul place.

I know you aren't after a show quality kitten but have you thought about going along to one of the local shows? It's a great opportunity to meet and chat with breeders and put feelers out for a new cat. Often breeders are selling on retired neutered breeding queens or might even know of a Sphynx rescue association. (I did a search for one and couldn't find any details which I find heartening but of course doesn't help you! ) 

The GCCF website has a list of sanctioned shows 
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/GCCF_CATS/
as I say I know you aren't after a show kitten but it might be a good place to start and is a nice day out if not.

Best of luck anyway - let us all know when you find your new pushka


***Edited to add:

Actually, there are also two good cat magazines you can buy in newsagents: Catworld and Your Cat - they have kitten/cat listings in the back and might help - you could always have a flick through before you bought a copy


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! can't wait to see the furrys pics! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

You can post about your dogs in The Lounge.


----------



## Tigerlily (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for the welcome and advice. The only problem being on the Island is that there are not that many shows over here and I don't mind travelling to see/get my new baby but I have got 2 young kids so getting to shows over the mainland just to speak to breeders is going to be a bit hard. That is why I thought I would try this forum.

You are all very kind and helpfull.

Katie.xxx


----------

